# Etifoxine (Stresam)



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone tried this? Looks like some is heading my way... Apparently it mimicks certain properties of benzos without as much of the bad effects (memory loss, slow thinking, sleepiness, ...).

It's been associated with liver damage, but whoever put that on Wikipedia is kind of misleading us, because the liver damage referenced was (IIRC) to an elderly woman who I think was on other drugs too. Single case reports do not equate to clinical trial side effect reports. But I'll treat it with caution to start with, maybe cap each dose up with some NAC for the liver, and a cup of green tea for good luck...

It's been in widespread use in France for anxiety, and I presume still is.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=465897


----------



## feelalone (May 1, 2010)

very interesting, do you think it could be a cross tolerance with benzodiazepines?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Dunno, probably, but I'll also have phenobarbital available to do a rapid tolerance reduction / detox if required.


----------

